# Lucky's cooking thread



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

How cute! I hope all of your guys tolerate the new recipe. Love the little gummy bear shape!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

CUTE!!!!!! I do it the easy way with eggs, flour, chicken broth & jars of baby food (Veg Beef or Chkn Veg) ...make a dough, roll out and cut and emboss with Molly's name.........& cook til I think they are done (depends on thickness of my rolled out dough) I know you can also get Sweet Potatoes or Mixed Veggie baby food too........yeah one bowl and my bread board is much easier than dragging out the processor!!!LOL!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> CUTE!!!!!! I do it the easy way with eggs, flour, chicken broth & jars of baby food (Veg Beef or Chkn Veg) ...make a dough, roll out and cut and emboss with Molly's name.........& cook til I think they are done (depends on thickness of my rolled out dough) I know you can also get Sweet Potatoes or Mixed Veggie baby food too........yeah one bowl and my bread board is much easier than dragging out the processor!!!LOL!




That sounds easy. I get the food processor to chop up the meat. I wish they made tiny cut out for treats. I made liver treats last time and they were a pain to scorch to the right size so I got these gummy bear molds. I wanted this to be small chewy treats for training. How did you get the name embossed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Those are so neat, yours too Molly! I want to try these but no chicken for Abbey and I don't really want to use liver.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That's a labor of love! I have the paw print set, still unused.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I found the 'cookie stamp letters' on Ebay.... the letters are changeable too!


Oh yeah...if you want tiny try using fondant cutters .....it just takes a lot of time to cut cut so many!!!!LOL!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So cute, I love it! I've made Rory biscuits a few times and he loves them so I should try something like this. 
Sidebar - I loooove your gummy bear mould, it's so adorable! Am totally going to see if I can buy one.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Those are absolutely adorable - OMG I'm going to have to try and adapt your recipe for Babykins


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Those are lovely! I am a little ashamed to say I do it the easy way - 2 minutes liquidising liver or meat and eggs in the food mixer, 1 minute mixing in the flour, 1 minute dolloping it into a loaf tin, then bake it till it looks done. I slice the loaf thinly, and cut the slices into strips. A few strips get chopped or broken into soft treats (at this point there is usually a row of cats and dogs waiting hopefully at my feet) and the rest go back into a low oven to dry out completely - that way they last for weeks.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

I make sweet potato pancakes for us. Microwave a sweet potato, mash flesh in a bowl add an egg or two depending on how big the sweet potato. Mix so it's a little sloppy. You can then cook smal pancakes in griddle pan or oven bake.

For dog treats I just spread it out thin cook and it's easy to cut into small pieces. He goes mad for it.

I find tinned tuna in spring water a good liver substitute. Still smelly but not as messy.

I found a silicon tray on eBay that is tiny squares less than a cm across. Perfect treat size.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Snow or Molly, are your treats still a little soft coming out of the oven and then harden more, or hard when they come out? I'm making some now but just on a baking sheet and using a Baggie to pipe them.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I tried to pipe little rosebuds, but they came out looking like tiny cow pies, lol. Not the nice little treats you ladies made, hopefully they'll taste better than they look. I used what I had on hand, a good quality canned dog food, pumpkin, egg, ww flour, and ground eggshell.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I love it Caddy!! My treats is meant to be soft because it is an adapted liver treat recipe. If it is a biscuit it is meant to be hard. I think Mollys cookies looks more like biscuits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I baked them for 30 minutes, checking at 10 min intervals as you did. Mine turned out slightly crisp on the outside but nice and soft inside, the girls love them! But... taking a bathroom break before putting the second batch in the oven is a no no, of which Abbey took advantage of.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Ha.. that is too funny [emoji23] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Hahahha oh no, cheeky Abbey!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Abbey!!!! LOL! Yeah, mine are are hard biscuits(they store longer).........but I like the idea of using tuna for a softer treat! I always have tuna in my pantry!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I made some of these yesterday. Inspired by Molly's idea to do cookie cutters. I've added orange food coloring. It is suppose to be brown. Here is the recipe

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Ok made Kong stuffers last night. Peanut butter to seal the holes and used 1 tablespoon of yogurt and 1 large mashed banana

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Kongs for my different sized dogs . The small one is super cute to the giant one for Lucky.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

